# Pedigree cat forms.



## jeano (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all, I have just started breeding RagaMuffins and have a lovely litter of six kittens. I am Starting to sort out paper work and would be grateful if anyone could let me know if they have found any blank pedigree forms that can be downloaded and completed on the computer rather than by hand. I know there are proper breeder software but i need to consider the cost. Looking forward to hearing from other feline lovers. Thanks Jeano


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

jeano said:


> Hi all, I have just started breeding RagaMuffins and have a lovely litter of six kittens. I am Starting to sort out paper work and would be grateful if anyone could let me know if they have found any blank pedigree forms that can be downloaded and completed on the computer rather than by hand. I know there are proper breeder software but i need to consider the cost. Looking forward to hearing from other feline lovers. Thanks Jeano


Hi there,

I'm just about to go into breeding RagaMuffins - where abouts are you? The GCCF provide blank forms for a small fee but they do need to be done by hand. Other than that maybe make up your own spreadsheet or word document. Do you have a website I'd love to see your cats.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

There are some on here:

pedigree forms


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> There are some on here:
> 
> pedigree forms


Thanks for that messyhearts...

if you knew how long it took me to make my own pedigree on computer :mad2::thumbup1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sharon_gurney said:


> Thanks for that messyhearts...
> 
> if you knew how long it took me to make my own pedigree on computer :mad2::thumbup1:


lol - oh dear


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

sharon_gurney said:


> Thanks for that messyhearts...
> 
> if you knew how long it took me to make my own pedigree on computer :mad2::thumbup1:


Oh given how I tried yeah I have some idea. But I gave up and googled. :thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

spid said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm just about to go into breeding RagaMuffins - where abouts are you? The GCCF provide blank forms for a small fee but they do need to be done by hand. Other than that maybe make up your own spreadsheet or word document. Do you have a website I'd love to see your cats.


Before I forget.... do we have piccies of this new girl of yours yet?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Before I forget.... do we have piccies of this new girl of yours yet?


umm yes - but do remember she's not mine yet - go to see her in a week and a bit and then get to put a deposit down. She lost her coat too so waiting for that to grow back - she will eventually be very fluffy.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Aww, very cute.


----------

